# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  എന്റെ ആദ്യത്തെ കഥ - കഥയുടെ പേര് ഇപ്പൊ പറയൂ!

## AjinKrishna

സ്കൂൾ കവാടത്തിനു മുന്നിൽ നിന്ന് അവൻ മുകളിലേക്ക് നോക്കി.. ത്രിവർണ ബലൂണുകളും നാടകളും കൊണ്ട് സ്കൂളിന്റെ പേര് തന്നെ മറഞ്ഞു പോയിരിക്കുന്നു.. ഈ സ്കൂളിൽ താൻ 7 ആം  ക്ലാസ്സ്* വിദ്യാർഥിയായി ചേർന്നിട്ട് ഇന്നേയ്ക്ക് ഒരു മാസം തികയുന്നു.. പണ്ട് പഠിച്ച സ്കൂളിൽ ആംഗലേയ ഭാഷ പഠിപ്പിക്കുന്ന സാർ ആ സ്കൂളിലെ കഞ്ഞിവെയ്പ്പുകാരിയുമൊത്ത് ഒളിച്ചോടിയതാണ്* തന്റെ ഈ പുതിയ വിദ്യാലയത്തിലേക്കുള്ള പറിച്ചുനടലിന്റെ മൂലകാരണം (അമ്മ അച്ഛനോട് അടക്കം പറയുന്നത് കേട്ടതാണ്).. ദിവസവും ഹാജർ രേഖപെടുത്തുന്ന ഏക അധ്യാപകന്റെ ഒളിച്ചോട്ടം സാബുവിന്റെ മാതാപിതാക്കളെ വല്ലാതെ തളർത്തിക്കളഞ്ഞിരുന്നു .. തങ്ങളുടെ പ്രിയപുത്രനെ ആംഗലേയ ചക്രവർത്തി ആക്കണമെന്ന ആഗ്രഹം അവരെ കൊണ്ട് ചെയ്യിച്ച ക്രൂരകൃത്യമാണ് ഈ പറിച്ചുനടൽ..


*ഇത് ക്രൂരകൃത്യമാണെന്ന് എങ്ങനെ പറയാൻ കഴിയും എന്നൊരു ചോദ്യമുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ അത് അവിടെ തന്നെ വെച്ചോളൂ.. കഥാകൃത്തിന്റെ ആവിഷ്കാരസ്വാതന്ത്ര്യത്തിൽ കടന്നു കയറി കുടിൽ കെട്ടാൻ ഞാൻ ആരെയും അനുവദിക്കില്ല..*  :Kettoda: 


 വീട്ടിൽ നിന്നും സ്കൂളിലേക്ക് ഏകദേശം ഒരു മുക്കാൽ മണിക്കൂർ യാത്ര കാണും.. സ്കൂളിന് സ്വന്തമായി ഒരു ബസ്* ഉണ്ടെന്ന് പറയപ്പെടുന്നുണ്ടെങ്കിലും അതിന്റെ മുഴുവനായിട്ടുള്ള രൂപം ഇന്നേ വരെ സാബുവിന് കാണാൻ സാധിച്ചിട്ടില്ല.. പലയിടങ്ങളിലായി പല ഭാഗങ്ങളും ചിതറി കിടപ്പുണ്ട്.. എന്തായാലും ബസ്* ഇല്ലാത്തതിനാൽ സ്കൂൾ കുട്ടികളെ കൊണ്ട് വിടാനായി വരുന്ന ഒരു വാനിലാണ് നമ്മുടെ കഥാനായകന്റെ സഞ്ചാരം.. വൈകിട്ട് വീട്ടിൽ ചെന്ന് വീടിനടുത്തുള്ള കൂട്ടുകാരുമായി കളിക്കാൻ പോകുമ്പോൾ തന്റെ സ്കൂളിന്റെ പേര് ആംഗലേയ ഭാഷയിലാക്കി പറയാൻ സാബു പ്രത്യേകം ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചിരുന്നു.. "എന്താണ്ടാ അന്റെ സ്കൂളിന്റെ പേര്" എന്ന ഉസ്മാന്റെ ചോദ്യത്തിന് തലയുയർത്തി നിന്ന് ശബ്ദം തെല്ലും പതറാതെ "ലിറ്റിൽ ഫ്ലവർ ഹൈ സ്കൂൾ" എന്ന് അവൻ ഉത്തരം പറയും.. കാര്യം പറയുമ്പോൾ "ചെറുപുഷ്പം" ആണ് യഥാർത്ഥ നാമധേയം എങ്കിലും ആ ഒരു നാണക്കേടിൽ നിന്ന് രക്ഷപ്പെടാൻ സാബുവിന് കള്ളം പറയുകയല്ലാതെ വേറൊരു വഴിയുമില്ലായിരുന്നു..


അങ്ങനെ ഓരോന്ന് ചിന്തിച്ച് കൊണ്ടിരിക്കേ തന്റെ ചുമലിൽ ഒരു കൈ പതിയുന്നത് അവൻ അറിഞ്ഞു.. തല ചരിച്ച് ആരാണെന്ന് അറിയാനുള്ള ആകാംക്ഷയിൽ നോക്കിയ സാബുവിന്റെ കണ്മുന്നിൽ കണ്ടത് ഒരു പഴഞ്ചൻ തോൾസഞ്ചി .. തോൾ സഞ്ചിയിൽ ഉടക്കിയ അവന്റെ കണ്ണുകൾ മെല്ലെ മെല്ലെ ഇഴഞ്ഞ് കുറച്ച് കുറ്റിത്താടിയ്ക്കിടയിലൂടെ സഞ്ചരിച്ച് വട്ടക്കണ്ണടയിൽ യാത്ര അവസാനിപ്പിച്ചു.. ങാ, തോമസ്* മാഷ്*.... .., ഈ സ്കൂളിലെ ആംഗലേയ പണ്ഡിതൻ.. "എന്താ കുട്ടീ ഇവിടെ ഇങ്ങനെ നില്ക്കുന്നത്, ഇന്ന് ഇൻഡിപെൻഡൻസ് ഡേ അല്ലേ, വേഗം നടന്നോളൂ, പതാക ഉയർത്താൻ സമയമായി.." ഇതും പറഞ്ഞ് തോമസ്* മാഷ്* മുന്നിൽ നടപ്പായി..  ഇൻഡിപെൻഡൻസ് ഡേ - സാബുവിന് ആ ദിവസത്തെ കുറിച്ച് കൂടുതൽ അറിയില്ലായിരുന്നെങ്കിലും, അന്ന് പതാക ഉയർത്തി കഴിഞ്ഞാൽ മിട്ടായിയും പായസവും കിട്ടുമെന്നും, അത് കഴിഞ്ഞ് വീട്ടിലേക്ക് പോകാമെന്നും അറിയാമായിരുന്നു.. "ഹായ് , മിട്ടായി, പായസം..." ആ സന്തോഷത്തിൽ മുന്നിൽ നടക്കുന്ന തോമസ്* മാഷിനെ ശരവേഗത്തിൽ മറികടന്ന് സാബു സ്കൂൾ മൈതാനത്തിലേക്ക് ഓടി.. തോമസ്* മാഷിന് തന്റെ വട്ടകണ്ണടയിലൂടെ കാണാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത് തന്റെ മുന്നിൽ ഉരുണ്ട് പോകുന്ന സാബുവിനെയാണ്.. "ആർത്തിയാ തടിയന് " തോമസ്* മാഷ്* ആത്മഗധിച്ചു..


സാബു മൈതാനത്തിൽ എത്തി.. നോക്കുമ്പോൾ തന്റെ ക്ലാസിലെ എല്ലാ ആര്ത്തിപണ്ടാരങ്ങളും വരിവരിയായി നിൽക്കുന്നു .. (ഈ വരിവരി എന്ന് പറയുമ്പോൾ മൊത്തത്തിൽ ഒരു പതിനഞ്ചെണ്ണം  വരും, സാബുവിന്റെ ക്ലാസിലെ സ്ട്രെൻഗ്ത്..  മറ്റു ക്ലാസുകാർ കൂടിയാകുമ്പോൾ ഒരു നൂറ് വരുമായിരിക്കും) അവൻ തന്റെ ക്ലാസിന്റെ വരിയിൽ ഏറ്റവും പിറകിലായി നിന്ന് സുബീഷിനോട് മന്ത്രിച്ചു  "ഡാ, പായസവും മിട്ടായിയും കിട്ടൂലേ ? എന്റെ പഴയ സ്കൂളിൽ കിട്ടുമായിരുന്നു.." സുബീഷിന്റെ മറുപടി ഒരു കണ്ണിറുക്കലും ഒരു ചിരിയും പിന്നെ ഒരു "പിന്നല്ല" യും ആയിരുന്നു.. "ഹാവൂ" സാബുവിന് ശ്വാസം നേരെ വീണു.. തോമസ്* മാഷ്* സ്റ്റേജിൽ എത്തിയിരുന്നു, ഒപ്പം കറുത്ത് പൊക്കം കുറഞ്ഞ വേലായുധൻ മാഷും വെളുത്ത് മെലിഞ്ഞ ഖദീജ ടീച്ചറും പിന്നെ തന്റെ ക്ലാസ് ടീച്ചർ കൂടിയായ ഓമന ടീച്ചറും..


തോമസ്* മാഷ്* ത്രിവർണ കൊടിയുടെ ചരടിന്റെ കെട്ടഴിച്ചു താഴേക്കു വലിക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങി.. കൊടിയതാ പൊങ്ങുന്നു, പൊങ്ങി പൊങ്ങി പോകുന്നു അതിന്റെ ലക്ഷ്യത്തിലേക്ക്, ഒടുവിൽ ലക്ഷ്യത്തിൽ വെച്ച് ആ കൊടി വിടരുകയും അതിൽ നിന്ന് കുറച്ച് പൂക്കൾ താഴെ നിന്ന അധ്യാപകരുടെ തലയിൽ തന്നെ വീഴുകയും ചെയ്യുന്നു.. ത്രിവർണ പതാക ആവേശത്തിൽ പാറുന്നുണ്ട്, തോമസ്* മാഷ്* മോചിപ്പിച്ച സ്വന്തന്ത്ര കൊടി.. കൊടിയുയർത്തലിനു  ശേഷം തോമസ്* മാഷിന്റെ സ്വൽപം ബോറ് പ്രസംഗം, അതും അവിയൽ പരുവത്തിൽ ഇംഗ്ലീഷും മലയാളവും കൂട്ടികുഴച്ച് .. അങ്ങിനെ നിൽക്കുമ്പോഴാണ് സാബു, സ്റ്റേജിന് താഴെ കൊണ്ട് വെച്ച രണ്ട് വലിയ പാത്രങ്ങൾ ശ്രദ്ധിക്കുന്നത്.. അതെ, അത് തന്നെ, അവന്റെ മനസ്സ് മന്ത്രിച്ചു.. ഓടിപ്പോയി ആ പാത്രത്തിന്റെ മൂടി തുറന്ന് പായസത്തിലേക്ക് എടുത്ത് ചാടണമെന്നുണ്ട് , പക്ഷെ മോശമല്ലേ.. അവൻ കടിച്ചു പിടിച്ചു നിന്നു .. ഒടുവിൽ ദേശീയ ഗാനവും ശ്രുതിയൊയൊപ്പിച്ച്  പാടി കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ ഓമന ടീച്ചറുടെ വിളംബരം വന്നു "പായസവും മിട്ടായിയും കൊടുക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങുകയാണ്, എല്ലാവരും സ്റ്റേജിന് അടുത്തേക്ക് വരിക."


നിമിഷങ്ങൾക്കകം സാബു അടക്കമുള്ള എല്ലാ കുട്ടികളും സ്റ്റേജിന് മുന്നിലായി നിരന്നു.. വലിയ പാത്രത്തിൽ നിന്ന്  രണ്ട് ചെറിയ പാത്രങ്ങളിലേക്ക് വേലായുധൻ മാഷ്* പായസം കോരി ഒഴിച്ചു , ചെറിയ പാത്രങ്ങളിൽ നിന്ന് കുഞ്ഞു ഗ്ലാസ്സുകളിലേക്ക് പായസം ഖദീജ ടീച്ചർ പകർന്നു .. ഇത് നേരെ കുട്ടികൾക്ക് ഓമന ടീച്ചർ കൊടുത്തു കൊണ്ടിരുന്നു.. എത്ര ശ്രമിച്ചിട്ടും സാബുവിന് ഓമന ടീച്ചറുടെ അടുത്തേക്ക് എത്താൻ കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല.. തന്നെക്കാൾ മിടുക്കുള്ളവർ ആണ് പുതിയ സ്കൂളിലെ കൂട്ടുകാർ എന്ന് അവന് മനസ്സിലായി.. വലിയ പാത്രത്തിൽ പായസത്തിന്റെ അളവ് കുറയുന്നുണ്ട്.. തുടക്കത്തിൽ നേരെ നിന്ന പാത്രം ഇപ്പോൾ ചെരിഞ്ഞു തുടങ്ങിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.. ഇനിയും എന്തെങ്കിലും ചെയ്തില്ലെങ്കിൽ തന്റെ വയറിനോട് താൻ ചെയ്യുന്ന ഏറ്റവും വലിയ തെറ്റ് അതായിരിക്കും എന്ന് സാബുവിന് തോന്നി..


സാബു ഒന്ന് കൂടി ശ്രമിച്ചു ഇടിച്ചു കയറാൻ.. സാധിക്കുന്നില്ല.. അവൻ തന്റെ സൈടിലേക്ക് നോക്കി.. ദാ നിൽക്കുന്നു തന്റെ വയറിനെ പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് ഒരു ചെറിയ പാത്രം നിറച്ച് പായസം.. വേലായുധൻ മാഷും ഖദീജ ടീച്ചറും ഇതിനെ തീർത്തും അവഗണിച്ച് മറ്റേ പാത്രത്തിൽ പായസം കോരി വിതരണം ചെയ്യുകയാണ്.. എന്ത് ചെയ്യണം?? അവന്* ആലോചിച്ച് നിൽക്കാൻ അധികം സമയം ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു.. കൂടുതൽ ഒന്നും ചിന്തിക്കാതെ മനസ്സിനെ മാറ്റി നിർത്തി വയറിന്റെ തേങ്ങലിന് അവൻ കാതോർത്തു.. ഒരൊറ്റ കൈ കൊണ്ട് ആ ചെറിയ പാത്രം പായസം കൈയടക്കി അവൻ തിരക്കിന്റെ പിറകിലേക്ക് പോയി.. ആരും ശ്രദ്ധിക്കുന്നില്ലെന്നു ഉറപ്പു വരുത്തി ആ പാത്രത്തിന്റെ വക്കിനോടു അവൻ ചുണ്ട് ചേർത്തു .. പായസം അവന്റെ വായിലുടെ ഉദരത്തിലേക്ക്  ഇരച്ചിറങ്ങി .. "സ്വൽപം സ്വാദിന് വ്യത്യാസം തോന്നിയോ? ഹേയ് , തോന്നുന്നതായിരിക്കും.." മനസ്സ് അങ്ങനെ മന്ത്രിച്ചതായി അവനു തോന്നി..


അല്ല, എന്തോ വ്യത്യാസമുണ്ട്.. വയറിൽ നിന്ന് ഒരു എരുപിരി.. എന്തൊക്കെയോ വയറിൽ ഇരച്ചു കയറുന്നതായും ഇറങ്ങുന്നതായും അവന് അനുഭവപെട്ടു.. വയറിനുള്ളിൽ പൊട്ടലുകളും ചീറ്റലുകളും ഉണ്ട്.. പെട്ടെന്നാണ് അവന് താൻ എവിടെയാണ് നില്ക്കുന്നതെന്ന് ബോധ്യമുണ്ടായത്.. നേരത്തെ കേട്ട പിള്ളേരുടെ കലപില ശബ്ദങ്ങൾ നിലച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു.. ഒരു ശ്മശാന മൂകത.. അവൻ മെല്ലെ തല ചെരിച്ചു നോക്കി.. "ഈശ്വരാ" അവന്റെ ഉള്ളിൽ നിന്ന് അല്പം ഉച്ചത്തിൽ ശബ്ദം പുറത്തേക്ക് വന്നു പോയി.. എല്ലാ കണ്ണുകളും സാബുവിന്റെ മേൽ ആയിരുന്നു.. ടീച്ചർമാരും മാഷുമാരും കുട്ടികളും എല്ലാവരും അവനെ തന്നെ നോക്കുന്നു.. അവന്റെ ശരീരമാകെ വിറയ്ക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങി.. ഉള്ളിലും പുറത്തും പ്രശ്നം തന്നെ.. പെട്ടെന്നാണ് എന്തോ ഒരു ഉരുണ്ടിറക്കം തന്റെ ശരീരത്തിനുള്ളിൽ നിന്നും അവനുണ്ടായത്...


"പ്ർർർർർർർർർർർർർർർർർർർർർർ"


 പ്രത്യേകിച്ചൊന്നും ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയുന്നതിനു മുൻപേ ദിഗന്തങ്ങൾ പൊട്ടുമാറ്* ഉച്ചത്തിൽ അവന്റെ പിൻഭാഗത്ത്* കൂടി ഒരു വളി രക്ഷപെട്ടു..


സാബുവിന് സ്വന്തം ബോധം മറയുന്നതായി തോന്നി.. അവൻ ഒന്ന് കൂടി ചെരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കി.. പിള്ളേരുടെയൊക്കെ മുഖത്ത് എന്തൊക്കെയോ ഭാവങ്ങൾ മിന്നി മറയുന്നു, ചിലർ മുഖം ചുളിക്കുന്നു , ചിലർ തൂവാല കൊണ്ട് മൂക്ക് പൊത്തുന്നു.. പെട്ടെന്നാണ് ഇടിവെട്ട് പോലെ മറ്റൊരു ശബ്ദം അവനെ പിടിച്ചുലച്ചത്.. "സാബൂ, വാട്ട്* ഈസ്* ഇറ്റ്*.... യു ആർ ടൂയിംഗ് ദേർ ??" ഗർജ്ജനം തോമസ്* മാഷിന്റെയാണ്.. ആകെ പഠിച്ചിട്ടുള്ളത് അര മുറി ആംഗലേയ ഭാഷയാണ്*..,, എന്ത് പറയും?? ഒരു നീണ്ട ഇടവേള, ശ്മശാന മൂകത വീണ്ടും.. ഉടൻ വന്നു അടുത്ത ഗർജ്ജനം "റിപ്ളൈ മീ " .. സാബുവിന് തന്റെ ഹൃദയം  മിടിക്കുന്നത്* നിർത്തിയെന്ന് തോന്നി.. എന്തായാലും പറയുക തന്നെ.. ചോദിച്ചത് മുഴുവനായി മനസ്സിലാവാഞ്ഞതിനാലും പേടിയാലും, സാബുവിന്റെ ഇടറിയ ശബ്ദം ഇങ്ങനെയാണ് അതിനു മറുപടി കൊടുത്തത്..


"സാർ....... ഇറ്റ്*.....    ഈസ്*   എ   വളി .."


ദേഷ്യത്തിന്റെയും അന്ധാളിപ്പിന്റെയും മുഖഭാവങ്ങൾ തുറന്ന ചിരിക്ക് വഴി വെട്ടി കൊടുത്തു.. വേലായുധൻ മാഷിനു പോലും ചിരി മുട്ടി.. തന്റെ മുന്നിൽ നിന്ന് ചിരിക്കുന്ന തോമസ്* മാഷിനോട് അയാൾ ചോദിച്ചു .. "എന്താടോ ഇത്.." അതിനു തോമസ്* മാഷിന്റെ മറുപടി ഇപ്രകാരം..


"ഇന്ന് സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യ ദിനം അല്ലേടോ , അപ്പൊ വളിക്കും വേണ്ടേ സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യം??"


അവിടെ ഒരു കൂട്ടച്ചിരി പടർന്നു ...




അവിടെ കൂട്ടചിരി പടരുന്നതോടെ എന്റെ കഥ ഇവിടെ പൂർത്തിയാകുന്നു .. പാരമ്പര്യമായി ശീലിച്ചു പോന്ന 'ആദ്യം കഥയുടെ പേര് പിന്നെ കഥ' എന്നത് ഞാനായി തെറ്റിക്കുന്നു..


ഈ കഥയുടെ പേര്                     "വളിക്കും വേണ്ടേ സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യം.."








*ഇനി സാബുവിന് എന്താണ് സംഭവിച്ചതെന്ന് അറിയേണ്ടവർക്കായി.. വലിയ പാത്രത്തിൽ നിന്ന് ചെറിയ പാത്രത്തിലേക്ക് പായസം പകരുന്നതിനിടെ ഒരു പാത്രത്തിൽ, വഴിയേ പോയ ഒരു പാറ്റ വെറുതെ ചാടി ആത്മാഹുതി നടത്തി.. പാറ്റയെ നീക്കം ചെയ്ത് ആ പായസം കളയാൻ വെച്ചതായിരുന്നു വേലായുധൻ മാഷ്*.....,, എന്തായാലും സ്കൂളിന്റെ അധികം വൃത്തി ഒന്നും ഇല്ലാത്ത കക്കൂസിൽ നിറ ബക്കറ്റുമായി മൂന്നു വട്ടം കയറി ഇറങ്ങിയപ്പോഴാണ് സാബുവിന് അല്പം ആശ്വാസം ലഭിച്ചത്.. പിന്നീട് കുറച്ച് നാളേയ്ക്ക് പിള്ളേർ ഒന്നും ആ കക്കൂസ് ഉപയോഗിച്ചില്ല എന്നും ചില ദോഷൈദ്യക്കുകൾ പറഞ്ഞു നടപ്പുണ്ട്..*

----------


## JOCHAYAN

ivideyum new gen... :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## AjinKrishna

> ivideyum new gen...


ngaaa, ithokke old genaa...  :Silsila:

----------


## maryland

:Toobad:   :Toobad:   :Toobad:

----------


## nanma

:Toobad: 

ezhuthathavan ezhuthiyappol---------kondu arattu..... :Vandivittu:

----------


## AjinKrishna

> 





> ezhuthathavan ezhuthiyappol---------kondu arattu.....


 :Moodoff:  :Adhupinne:  :Giveup:  :Vandivittu:

----------

